# Redwood



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I wish Redwood would come back. I like is insight.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

rwh said:


> I wish Redwood would come back. I like is insight.


I still think he's back, just calls himself Shtrunsdownhill now


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

He has most posts on this forum up to date. Like 20,000+


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

He's not shtrollsdownhill. I don't think, anyway. If he is, he has changed.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

rwh said:


> He's not shtrollsdownhill. I don't think, anyway. If he is, he has changed.


So far I'm winning 3-0


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Being that it is a presidential election year and given the fact that he loves to trash talk politics, I have come to the only logical conclusion based on deductive reasoning; he must be dead or in a coma.....:laughing:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I liked Redvvood too, it lasted one day but was pretty funny


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

What does shtrollsdownhill have to say? I think they are different people


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Shtrunsdownhill, if you're not Redwood take my theory as a compliment. I enjoy both your posts.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a hard time believing ****runs hasn't been a member here before. He was a little too quick to fall in line here and start jumping on unwanted posters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I think if red was here he would be having a fit about the politics.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

If it is him isn't there a certain post number before you can enter the politics chat


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Nevermind.... Guys got almost as many posts as me in 5 months compared to my 6 years..... Might be on to somethin


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Shtrunsdownhill, if you're not Redwood take my theory as a compliment. I enjoy both your posts.


LMAO..too funny....maybe I should be getting royalties but no im not redwood..I think I was here a week before he ran off...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumberkc said:


> I have a hard time believing ****runs hasn't been a member here before. He was a little too quick to fall in line here and start jumping on unwanted posters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nah..im just a nasty ******* on my own and its fun as hell torturing the people that shouldnt post here..lately thats all the excitement...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Hillside said:


> Nevermind.... Guys got almost as many posts as me in 5 months compared to my 6 years..... Might be on to somethin


that can be attributed to my hand surgery had me sitting around for 2 months..the only thing I could easily move around was the mouse and keyboard...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Is redwood d.b. Cooper?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Or... Jack The Ripper?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Over on the Terry Love site there was a guy from England that used to drive most of the folks crazy with his ultra liberal ideas... but he was ok and it was fun debateing stuff with him.... 

One day he mentioned he was going into see his doctor about some sort of heart issues he started having and that was the last anyone ever heard from him...... Thats been 4 years ago.. I am pretty sure he keeled over dead..

**** happens as people get older..

.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> **** happens as people get older..
> 
> .


My niece made a list of people to contact when I die. All five of them and none of them are you pugs.

Seventy-five years after you die, everyone who knows you today will be dead, too. I don't think our semi-anonymous internet posts will last that long.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumber said:


> My niece made a list of people to contact when I die. All five of them and none of them are you pugs.
> 
> Seventy-five years after you die, everyone who knows you today will be dead, too. I don't think our semi-anonymous internet posts will last that long.


I bet the list of people hoping you die is a hundred times longer.......:laughing:


couldnt resist that one...dont take it personal..........


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I bet the list of people hoping you die is a hundred times longer.......:laughing:
> 
> 
> couldnt resist that one...dont take it personal..........


Redwood...you are a sad man.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumber said:


> Redwood...you are a sad man.


sorry, cant take another persons credit.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gota stir this pot alittle to get the cobb webbs out of the corners....lol


----------

